# Motobecane Kit



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey Mike! I have two Motobecane jerseys now, they're pretty fine quality. Is there any possibility of adding (bib) shorts to complete the Moto kit? You're guaranteed at least ONE buyer. . . :thumbsup:


----------



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

There are jerseys available??


----------



## joet (Dec 17, 2010)

There are on the BD website. If you click "road" they are listed under specials, "MTB" listed under parts/accs.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree that the Motobecane jerseys are pretty nice gear to ride in, much better than the usual Primal jerseys sold at many cycling shops. The waterproof zippered pocket on top of the middle cargo pocket in the back is also a very nice touch, very useful for keeping things that don't go well with sweat or water. I would be interested in Motobecane kit bib shorts to go with my jerseys as well, so long as they were of the same quality as the jerseys.


----------

